# Yellow labs, acei and peacocks?



## neverendingninja (Dec 23, 2009)

First of all, this will be my first African cichlid tank. 55g, eheim 2213, Ivory Coast substrate, DIY background with some small rockwork on the floor.

Personally, I would be content with a tank full of drab, colorless fish just to watch their behavior, but this tank is going in my 3 year old sons room. As soon as he saw the peacocks, he wanted some. I didn't notice the price, but when I told him we wouldn't be able to get them for a while, he said "I'm willing to wait, Dad." With that coming out of a 3 year old's mouth, I couldn't deny him.

So, my question is, would I be ok with a breeding trio or maybe 1m/3f of peacocks("Eureka", Ngara "Flametail", German Red, Baenschi, or "Red Regals"), with about 4 e.y. labs and 4 acei?

Seems I might be pushing the limits of the bioload, which I've tended to do in the past with no problems, but those were heavily planted.

I'm really just looking to add some color to the tank, and keep a trio of peacocks. I'm not looking to sell fry necessarily, I'd just like to observe their behavior. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

I have looked at the cookie cutter for 55gal tanks, and may go that route, but if this is possible, I'd like to do it, for one, to keep the cost low. However, I don't want to spend _any_ money on a tank full of incompatible fish.

Thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

These two would be fine.. Ngara "Flametail", German Red either one... pass on the others. Eureka too aggressive, baenschi not aggressive enough most of the time, and the yellow doesn't add much, the other fish I'm not sure what you are referring to.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

I think in the 55 your going to run into problems as the acei get a really decent size and take over the top water column. Which is where your peacocks are going to hang out. Bigger tank might get away with.

You might try some smaller peacocks, find pure yellow labs, and maybe rusties. Even so my rusties are the beast in my tank. I say pure yellow labs cause they are crossed with zebra's often, and you won't be sure what attitude you are going to get.

No matter what though peacocks with mbuna is a very tricky situation. Since you don't want to spend much more money on this tank,I'm sure you don't want to buy another and that would probably be your only option later on.

If your looking for nice color and active, I would suggest Demasoni about 12-15 and either yellow labs or cherry red zebra's.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have always loved ruby reds and they are mild and easy on their tankmakes. I also like yellow labs (especially, as pointed out, the really nice yellow ones without bearding). You could easily do breeding groups of both in your size tank.

I don't think your little boy needs to see fish beating up on each other and the above two groups, generally speaking, will not do that!

If you really don't care about salvaging fry, another nice addiiton would be a trio of synodontis multipunctatus or petricola/lucippinis.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I would add more than just the eheim 2213. I have one myself but also have a HOB Emperor 400. It's a good little canister filter but it's only rated for 65 gallons. Also, I had problems in my 55 when I had more than one Acei. It's really personal preference but I would stay away from more than just one Acei in a 55. Some people will have success with Aceis in a 55 but I didn't until I went down to just one.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

neverendingninja said:


> Personally, I would be content with a tank full of drab, colorless fish just to watch their behavior, but this tank is going in my 3 year old sons room. As soon as he saw the peacocks, he wanted some. I didn't notice the price, but when I told him we wouldn't be able to get them for a while, he said "I'm willing to wait, Dad." With that coming out of a 3 year old's mouth, I couldn't deny him.
> Thanks!


It sounds like you've got a smart son: http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009 ... act_lehrer

kevin


----------



## neverendingninja (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks. I like to think so


----------

